# Well today's first real test on flat surge was an absolute failure



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Today was the Scranton St Patrick's Day parade

Busiest day of the year.... people flood the city and drink early and often

One the parade is over it surges for many hours..... last year I was getting up to 4.3x surges for XL trips

This year the best I got was a +5 dollar trip

Last year working almost identical hours i made 556.00 plus 30 dollars cash tips

This year 334.00 plus 20 dollars cash tips

Both years I got a surge ride down to wilkes barre at almost the same time of the day

Last year on a XL 2.9x surge the rider paid 140 dollars and I made 96.00

This year on a XL +3.25 surge the rider paid 90.00 and I made (after the adjustment) 53.00

Thankfully the rider threw in an 11 dollar tip to make it better for me

Just looking at the differences in amounts between this year and last year is staggering..... last year there were so many riders 20-30 dollars and this year they are 8-15 dollars

The riders are benefiting the most from flat surge and Uber is second in line

We drivers are taking it on the chin in flat surge


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

354$ day.... newbies look into that figure, and they sign up.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

We can all agree that U/L priority is to serve, protect & keep happy their client passengers. Passengers demand & love low fares.

Why the surprise at the indifference shown towards disposable drivers?
With the unending supply of low skill drivers Uber has zero motivation
to even attempt addressing drivers needs.

That’s my 4+ years driving conclusion


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> We can all agree that U/L priority is to serve, protect & keep happy their client passengers. Passengers demand & love low fares.
> 
> Why the surprise at the indifference shown towards disposable drivers?
> With the unending supply of low skill drivers Uber has zero motivation
> ...





RedSteel said:


> Today was the Scranton St Patrick's Day parade
> 
> Busiest day of the year.... people flood the city and drink early and often
> 
> ...


The flat surge has nothing to do with the riders, it's what the drivers are being paid.

The pax are being charged high surge rates while the drivers get paid the puny flat surge rates, or in many cases drivers get paid base rates while pax get charged surge rates.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The flat surge has nothing to do with the riders, it's what the drivers are being paid.
> 
> The pax are being charged high surge rates while the drivers get paid the puny flat surge rates, or in many cases drivers get paid base rates while pax get charged surge rates.


Uber's well aware that
Drivers are Powerless by their own inaction over the years.
Next up: $25 monthly Driver App access fee


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Two Saturday nights in a row, the first two with flat surge here, and riders are having trouble getting quick rides after 2am. Twice I've gotten immediate calls back to downtown and a long pickup fee after dropping off my first 2am rider.

Great job Uber! ?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Two Saturday nights in a row, the first two with flat surge here, and riders are having trouble getting quick rides after 2am. Twice I've gotten immediate calls back to downtown and a long pickup fee after dropping off my first 2am rider.
> 
> Great job Uber! ?


You're advocating more drivers ?‍♂
So u receive less requests?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> You're advocating more drivers ?‍♂
> So u receive less requests?


More driver means a more reliable service.

A more reliable service means more ride requests.

More drivers = higher earnings


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber doesn't understrand logic, facts, and reason. Stop using them.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> You're advocating more drivers ?‍♂
> So u receive less requests?


No, he's pointing out that uber's refusal to pay drivers a decent surge rate is causing pax wait times to skyrocket.


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ditto in Panama City Beach, FL for Spring Break. There are fewer drivers willing to put up with the late shift when the surge isn't as attractive


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The flat surge has nothing to do with the riders, it's what the drivers are being paid.
> 
> The pax are being charged high surge rates while the drivers get paid the puny flat surge rates, or in many cases drivers get paid base rates while pax get charged surge rates.


I've checked alot of my rides here in chicago and they are taking more of the money but very very rarely do they take more than half.....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I know where I'm going to drive next year


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

The way I see it.

Rewind a few months.

Let's say UBER had 2.0 surge over an area.

What do the smart, Cheap PAX do? They order a LYFT.

So basically, this new CRAP RATE SURGE is to combat PAX switching to the LYFT APP.


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

RN on PCB....

$4 surge across a large swath of the beach. Nobody logged in on Lyft. Over the last ten minutes I've counted 5 ants on the entire beach (20m from East to west). At this moment there's only 1 available


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd considered driving tonight. Mostly because I kinda wanted to get out of the house.

Huh. New surge thing seems to be here now, it wasn't the last time I opened the app.

So now instead of a multiplier, it's $3 extra IF I chase the surge across town. 

Nope. That's nowhere close to enough on top of the new lower rates for what would likely be half hour 15-20 mile trips. Two years ago one of those long end of night last call trips would have been $30-$50.

What a joke.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> More driver means a more reliable service.
> 
> A more reliable service means more ride requests.
> 
> More drivers = higher earnings


Lol... less drivers equal surge.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> More driver means a more reliable service.
> 
> A more reliable service means more ride requests.
> 
> More drivers = higher earnings


This is contrary to supply v demand


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> More driver means a more reliable service.
> 
> A more reliable service means more ride requests.
> 
> More drivers = higher earnings


Total earnings for Uber? Sure.

Per driver? Heh. No.

Bars just closed here. Opening the pax app shows me several idle drivers, I could have one at my house near downtown in about two minutes.

Fast food would still pay better than driving right now, and it's never busier than last call on a weekend night.

I'm really glad I don't do this for a living.


----------

